# Fluval FX5



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 90 gallon tank with a fx5 filter on it,do you think this alone should be enough filtration for a tank this size?Still have some small particles floating in tank.I do have a internal fluval 4 plus I can use,or an old fluval 304.What do you think?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

FX5 in a 90 gallon is plenty of filtration.

I would pack your fluval 304 you have with filter floss and micron pads and run it for a couple days. That should clear it up.

Your internal Fluval 4 might work as well, I am not sure what filter size it comes equiped with.

What kind of substrate are you using? What does the fine particles look like? Sand or Food stuffs?

Might try a pellet food instead.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I have regular gravel as a substrate.There's 3 baskets in the fx5,top one I have pot scrubbers,middle one I have a round filter pad over some bio rings,bottom one I have a micron filter pad over bio rings.I tried using the internal for a week,maybe it helped a little,but not much.Particles actually look like tiny pieces of filter floss or maybe its the bio rings?Maybe I should get the 304 on line(piece on top of filter is broken,sure I can find a replacement part easy enough)and load it with filter floss like you said.


----------



## L A R R Y (Feb 15, 2008)

The FX5 is plenty. If you want, add some of the stuffing that is used to make pillows (I think that's what it is) Place it in the bottom tray, let it run for maybe say a week, and all of the floating particles will be gone. And then you can sit back and enjoy :fish:


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

On a 90 Gallon, depending on what fish you have and how many, the Fluval 304 will probubly not be enough at all. The 304 would be around 170-180 GPH in the real world. Compaired to the 550+ GPH of the Fx5.

The Fx5 would be more than enough though. I would reccomend putting in some filter floss in the top basket, fill the other 2 baskets with bio media of choice. You could use fine particle filtration but it will clog up within a couple days. They are good for clearing the water but you will always see some small particles floating around.

Filter floss would work out good for you since its also washable.

The output of the Fx5 can be increased with a few simple changes. The output nozzel on the Fx5 is HORRIBLE!!. I used a 90 degree bend and the flow is incredible. Infact I had to reduce the flow down to about 60% because of this. Go with vinyl hosing as well and you will be in even better condition.


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone.But aquatester55 I was thinking about using the 304 and fx5 together.Before I try that, I'll put the filter floss in the top basket and see how that works.The other 2 baskets have the bio media in them.What you said about fine particle filter pads seems to be happening(small particles floating around).Thanks again.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

You wouldn't have to use the 304 with the Fx5 unless you are going to set up backup filtration.

The Fx5 uses about 55 watts of power per hour. A lot if you think about your electric bill.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

AquaTester55 said:


> The output nozzel on the Fx5 is HORRIBLE!!. I used a 90 degree bend and the flow is incredible. Infact I had to reduce the flow down to about 60% because of this. Go with vinyl hosing as well and you will be in even better condition.


AquaTest55, can you explain the modification in a little more detail? What did you use for the output? And how did you use the vinyl hosing - to replace the ribbed tubing the FX5 comes with? And how did you attach it to the connectors?


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

I always thought a tank should have 2 filters on it.Whether one alone would be enough GPH filtered or not.Whether I have small particles floating in tank or not.This way you can alternate changing filter media each month or two.What do you think?


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

mr limpet said:


> I always thought a tank should have 2 filters on it.Whether one alone would be enough GPH filtered or not.Whether I have small particles floating in tank or not.This way you can alternate changing filter media each month or two.What do you think?


i agree i have one on my 150g but i have an emperor 400 as well. u can never have too much healthy water :thumb: for your :fish:


----------



## 49594 (Apr 30, 2008)

i have a 2 emperor 400s and a fx5 on a 100 gallon.,but then again i have oscars..well neeeded


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

> AquaTest55, can you explain the modification in a little more detail? What did you use for the output? And how did you use the vinyl hosing - to replace the ribbed tubing the FX5 comes with? And how did you attach it to the connectors?


I'll take some pictures. I don't have vinyl hosing yet just the ribbed hosing but as long as you get 1" ID hosing you should be set. Get a couple 180 degree bends for going over the top of the tank.

Ill get some pics soon.

I also did a load of work on the inside of the filter which may have increased flow a bit as well...


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Here are two pictures of the outputs I have used. Both of which can be used with the same rubber coupling that comes with the Fx5.

This first one is the original output that I cut on my band saw. This really seems to have increased the flow. I have videos if little whirl pools forming on the surface of the water and wrok their way down to the output mouth of the nozzel. Pretty incredible. This way is nice because it fans out the flow a good amount. Not so good if your looking to get current to the other side of the tank though. 









This next picture is a piece of PVC 1" 90* bend. Its not the white PVC its more of a tan color. I forget the exact type of plastic it is. You can find it in most home improvment shops. This seems to have slightly more flow than the output above, nothing measured, but its more direct and gets the water moving on the other side of the tank really quick.









Both ways I would highly reccomend with the Fx5. I use the 90* bend right now. The fanned output worked fantastic as well though.


----------



## cartman (Oct 15, 2008)

mr limpet, ur suggestion of using an FX5 with a 304 is exactly what i have on my show tank after recently adding the FX5 to the 304 that had already been in service for a number of years

being the workhorse, the FX5 is chock-full of bio filtration, with scrubbies in the top & bottom trays and the middle tray is full (most of a 2lt container) of Seachem Matrix, along with the original mechanical foam inserts

given the FX5's pimary function is to provide maximum bio filtration, I don't use any polishing pads or similar so it won't clog too quickly & require more regular maintenance than it would otherwise, in doing so it does fall a little short on water polishing qualities, this is where the 304 comes in

the 304 picks up the slack in the water polishing dept, while the top tray contains Aqua One Advance bio media the bottom two trays are full with filter wool. I've got the filter wool on a cycle where I only ever replace half of it at once during maintenance to ensure minimum impact on the bio balance while maintaining constant crystal clear water

if i ever have to run some chemical media in the tank such as charcol or whatever it can go in the place of some of the wool without any disruption

as for the waterflow from the FX5, that was an issue for me - or more for the fish - initially. I'd used a spraybar on the 304 for a long time (& still do now) and used to use an internal powerhead to provide some current within the tank but it was on a timer and ran for only a couple of hours each day - now with the brute strength of the FX5 blowing 24/7 it took the fish about a week to gradually get used to it - but since they are quite happy and couldn't care less - in fact they can often be seen having fun swimming against the current - needless to say I don't have the powerhead in there any more

I've often read within this forum and others where people say there's no such thing as too much filtration (incl. disciple in this thread too) and after adding the FX5 to my show tank and seeing the difference in the water quality (nitrates are lower than ever & algae is non existent whereas before it would need cleaning off the glass every week) I can confidently agree and recommend it


----------

